# When is the best time for a pup to leave mom??



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi my name is Kim and I am a new member as of yesterday. I have been so excited reading the different question and the various responses. Many of the questions that I have.

I will be getting my pup at 8wks of age but I have read so many views on a pup leaving mom this early. What are the views of the forum??


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

6 weeks is too early and I thought legally, they had to wait till they were at least 8 weeks to separate them from their mothers. I got two of mine at 9 weeks and one much older. There are too many lessons yet to learn from mom and siblings at 6 weeks old.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

wow... that is really, really young. I think most breeders make you wait until they are 10 weeks old. Some prefer 12 weeks. The more time they spend with mom, the better socialized they seem. I don't think the puppy gets its first shots until 8 weeks. If possible, I would wait.

Anyway, onto more exciting stuff... :welcome: do you have pictures? Where is he coming from? We will need all of the details.


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm sorry I miscounted..he will be 8 weeks but I have read he should be 10-12 wks. Im very excited but I want him to get as much knowledge from his mom and siblings as possible. He is coming to Az from Florida in April. No pics yet....:hurt:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

kimnaz said:


> I'm sorry I miscounted..he will be 8 weeks but I have read he should be 10-12 wks. Im very excited but I want him to get as much knowledge from his mom and siblings as possible. He is coming to Az from Florida in April. No pics yet....:hurt:


Some say they go through a fear stage at 8 weeks, so I'd prefer to have it be 9 or 10. I know you're anxious to get your little baby but I promise you, the time will be here before you know it. Just shop to keep busy. 

Is there a photo of him anywhere online?


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

His photo is on my profile pic.. I have started shopping. I have already bought his carrier and collar off line last week. His items are piling up in my closet. My kids just laugh at me. I am a empty nester so he is my new baby!!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

kimnaz said:


> His photo is on my profile pic.. I have started shopping. I have already bought his carrier and collar off line last week. His items are piling up in my closet. My kids just laugh at me. I am a empty nester so he is my new baby!!!!


We brought Augie home at a little over 8 wks. He did great and is a very well adjusted dog.

You are an empty nester, huh? So were we. Just a little 'heads up'. Bringing Augie home was like bringing home a new human infant! I wasn't quite prepared for that and it was a bit of a shock the first few days.  About three weeks into it, I wondered what the heck I had done to my life. That lasted about 2-3 hours. Now I can't imagine life without the little character.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Lily was 8 weeks too and she adjusted really well. I had met her and spent time with her three times prior to bringing her home though.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

we got Tillie at 14 weeks.. which could be considered "old" but it was PERFECT for us, being 1st time dog owners... at 8 weeks they really ARE babies ... and be careful about that 8-9 week fear period. WELCOME to the board!!


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

There are always differences of opinion. and a lot depends on the breeder. Behaviorists recommend around eight weeks. Here is one article. http://www.bulldoginformation.com/Development_of_a_Puppy.html


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Is he flying to you? Because I thought they have to be a bit older than 8 weeks but I am not sure. I got Maddie at 8 weeks and she adjusted great I was her new mom from the start. Zoey was 10 weeks they are both so different zoey is shy and not as out going and Maddie is happy to meet any one.


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you,interesting reading!! A lot of good info.


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

The breeder is flying in with him. She is hand delivering him. I am very pleased. I would be a nervous wreck if he was flying alone.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

kimnaz said:


> The breeder is flying in with him. She is hand delivering him. I am very pleased. I would be a nervous wreck if he was flying alone.


That is WONDERFUL!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

So cute!! I like the little black and white ones.


----------



## hottubecake (Jul 28, 2010)

We brought Will home at 8 weeks also. We took him to the vet the next day and that afternoon he was on the road with us. Our daughter plays college field hockey and he was at all her games. He was the biggest hit and definitely met 100 people those first few weeks. He's now 7 months and very well socialized with no "fear factor". The vet was all for bringing him with us whenever we could. Good luck and I'm sure all will be well.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, are you getting a YuppyPuppy? If so, they're great!


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

YES!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Good for you. Lucky you, lucky him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Is he flying to you? Because I thought they have to be a bit older than 8 weeks but I am not sure. I got Maddie at 8 weeks and she adjusted great I was her new mom from the start. Zoey was 10 weeks they are both so different zoey is shy and not as out going and Maddie is happy to meet any one.


I don't think that has anything to do with the age you got them. Different puppies have different personalities. Just because of timing issues, I couldn't pick Kodi up until he was 11 weeks old. I don't think you could find a more out-going dog. And while that is partially the amount of socialization I did from the day I got him, and the Kings started way before that, I think it is also partially that he was just born a gregarious soul.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kimnaz said:


> The breeder is flying in with him. She is hand delivering him. I am very pleased. I would be a nervous wreck if he was flying alone.


IMO, that's the way to do it, if you can't pick them up yourself!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

As long as they have been well socialized and they are no younger than 8 weeks then all should be fine.The important thing is that whether they are with the breeder or the new owner, they need to have lots of good positive experiences,otherwise they can become nervous and shy.Sometimes if they stay with their Mum and breeder until they are 12 weeks and they have not come across different situations it's not such a good thing.But any breeder worth his/her sort knows this and makes sure they are well a justed, but obviously each pup also has his/her own personality.We did have a Tibetan Terrier who was only 7 weeks old when we collected him,and he turned out to be the most well a justed dog ever.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Just looked at puppy's pedigree, and he is Stella's great nephew. LOL Her sire (Coby) is your puppy's great grandfather


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. My Izzo was about 10 weeks when I brought him home.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum,
I got Gucci at 8 weeks, puppies are alot of work, I think, no matter if you get them at 8 or 12 weeks, there are two schools of thought on when they should come home, some say the earlier is better, some say to wait is better, like anything else in life, there are always exceptions to every rule and each dog/situation is different and should be evaluated individually, I suppose.

The key is socialization and I would start things early, like car rides (to places other than the vet), etc. 

Kara


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

I just got my little guy yesterday. He will be 8 weeks old tomorrow. I asked the breeder if I could pick him up two days earlier than she planned so I could have more time to bond with him this weekend. She agreed.

I have had several puppies over the years. I usually got them at 6 weeks right after their mama weened them. Never had a problem. Conventional wisdom these days seems to be 8 weeks.

I once took a puppy at 3 weeks and 6 days. When I went to visit, it was living in filth! It had several fleas and the "breeder" had several other litters. It was a great dog, but I had two other dogs for it to socialize with.

I'm no expert, but it seems that how they are treated and socialized means more than where that occurs.


----------



## ilovemyhav (Aug 23, 2010)

*Is 7 weeks too early?*

_Hi, 
don't blast me, but i'm taking my havanese puppy home at 7 weeks and 4 days... it does seem a little early, but from the research i did, some vets told me anytime above 7 weeks is good... all his teeth have come in and he is already weaned from his mum... is this right? the breeder seems keen to get rid of him too as she says he plays in the night time, and its a lot of work... anyways, if she's not too thrilled about his active personality, i look at it as i'm doing a good thing getting him from her. any opinions on this? thank_s!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ilovemyhav said:


> _Hi,
> don't blast me, but i'm taking my havanese puppy home at 7 weeks and 4 days... it does seem a little early, but from the research i did, some vets told me anytime above 7 weeks is good... all his teeth have come in and he is already weaned from his mum... is this right? the breeder seems keen to get rid of him too as she says he plays in the night time, and its a lot of work... anyways, if she's not too thrilled about his active personality, i look at it as i'm doing a good thing getting him from her. any opinions on this? thank_s!


 Welcome. ,should be fine. Adjust your font size LOL


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

When we took Eva home she was just under 8 weeks. For us we're able to bring her over to her mom and dad's house on the weekends so she still gets lots of discipline from her mom lol!


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> We brought Augie home at a little over 8 wks. He did great and is a very well adjusted dog.
> 
> You are an empty nester, huh? So were we. Just a little 'heads up'. Bringing Augie home was like bringing home a new human infant! I wasn't quite prepared for that and it was a bit of a shock the first few days.  About three weeks into it, I wondered what the heck I had done to my life. That lasted about 2-3 hours. Now I can't imagine life without the little character.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


Welcome to the forum! I would have to agree on the "just like babies" part. I am a Mom of a 7 year old and 10 year old and I wondered also what I had gotten myself into!!!!! I felt like I had two newborns in the house!! We got our pups when they were almost 11 weeks old (now they are 6 months old) and I would not have wanted them any younger mainly for the getting up in the middle of the night and letting them potty phase. But like anything - you just do what you gotta do and it is all fine now. Could not imagine life without them. Post pictures please.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

kimnaz said:


> Thank you all for your comments.


 I think 8weeks is fine if you are picking him up your self. But if he or she is flying it is better to wait tell 10 weeks. I want pictures!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Welcome. ,should be fine. Adjust your font size LOL


 Zoeys breeder went by weight I think 3lb  she was 10 weeks.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

We collected one of our Tibetan terriers when he was only just over 7 weeks old, and he adapted very well, we had no problem with him waking in the night, but of course it is a different breed.Both our Havs were 11/12 weeks old when we collected them, the first one was very good, the second was more of a trial [but I love her!]


----------

